# Les Paul + Floyd Rose?



## playstopause (Nov 25, 2006)

For 599.99$.... How cool is this thing?

Saw this limited edition on the GC website :

http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr...r_with_floyd_rose_tremolo?full_sku=519398.026

More pics on the web page.
Love the fact it has a floyd...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.gibsoncustom.com/flash/products/signature/schon/NealSchon.html


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah MF's had that for a while, I'd like it more if it wasn't white, heh.


----------



## Kevan (Nov 25, 2006)

Fernandes has been doing that combination for years:

BLACK
http://www.fernandes.co.jp/burny/rlc/rlc65s_blk_index.html

WHITE
http://www.fernandes.co.jp/burny/rlc/rlc65s_sw_index.html


----------



## nyck (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll bet you it doesn't stay in tune that well...


----------



## Invader (Nov 25, 2006)

Wasn't the Epiphone Goth LP available with a floyd a few years ago?

edit:
nevermind, found it already.
http://media.zzounds.com/media/brand,zzounds/GOTHSTD-FR-e5b8f3f57f0bd09a2bd980a50abf790d.jpg


----------



## playstopause (Nov 25, 2006)

Invader said:


> Wasn't the Epiphone Goth LP available with a floyd a few years ago?
> 
> edit:
> nevermind, found it already.
> http://media.zzounds.com/media/brand,zzounds/GOTHSTD-FR-e5b8f3f57f0bd09a2bd980a50abf790d.jpg



I really prefer this one. Nice axe!



> Fernandes has been doing that combination for years:
> 
> BLACK
> http://www.fernandes.co.jp/burny/rlc...blk_index.html
> ...



Yeah, i know, but i never really cared for Fernandes.
For the price, i'd rather go with the Epi.



> http://www.gibsoncustom.com/flash/pr...NealSchon.html



I'd never take that gold Schon Gibson tough...
I wonder what the black littles switches behind the bridge are for...


----------



## Kevan (Nov 25, 2006)

playstopause said:


> I wonder what the black littles switches behind the bridge are for...


Sustainer.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2006)

The Neal Schon signature model in black is pretty hot, though.


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 25, 2006)

Robert Fripp has played Kahler and Sustainer-equipped Les Pauls, and that alone makes me want one


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2006)

Fripp > *


----------



## Mark. A (Nov 25, 2006)

I used to hate LP's so much, now I quite like them, and their sustain is great, no way I'd be ruining that with a floyd.


----------



## noodles (Nov 25, 2006)

nyck said:


> I'll bet you it doesn't stay in tune that well...



I think those Gibson licensed Floyds are the Schaller built bridges that were also on the Les Paul Custom Lites. If so, they are as close to the real thing as you can get.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 25, 2006)

Kevan said:


> Sustainer.



Wow, that's the 1st time i see the switches placed over there.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Nov 25, 2006)

Some of the comments are idiotic.


> the tremelo system is very cool but it is obvious why les pauls arent made with them. If you upgrade to grover tuners the system should work fine without dropped the tuning almost everytime.


He obviously neither knows how to use a locking nut nor does he know how to set up a floyd.  

Kinda neat, 
though i've always thought that trems on pauls kind of defeats the purpose of having one.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd rather get the rondo one:
http://www.rondomusic.net/al2500blkfloydrose.html

24 frets.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd get the ESP Sugizo model...Neck-Through blank ebony 24 frets > *


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 26, 2006)

I had a Fernandes sustainer kit in my Ibanez RG550 for a while. Its pretty cool but I really didnt use it even half as much as I thought I would have.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 26, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> I had a Fernandes sustainer kit in my Ibanez RG550 for a while. Its pretty cool but I really didnt use it even half as much as I thought I would have.



Why is that? Everyone seems to wish for a sustainer...
I'd like one in one of my guitars.
Is it too much of a gimmick?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 26, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I'd get the ESP Sugizo model...Neck-Through blank ebony 24 frets > *



Importing+brutal fees = not > *


----------



## GiantBaba (Nov 26, 2006)

darren said:


> Fripp > *



Can't even tell you how much I agree. "Firepower" and "Brightness Falls" w/ David Sylvian are 2 of my all-time favorite songs.


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I'd rather get the rondo one:
> http://www.rondomusic.net/al2500blkfloydrose.html
> 
> 24 frets.



someone beat me to it


----------



## CHAWLthornacus (Jan 8, 2007)

''Kinda neat, 
though i've always thought that trems on pauls kind of defeats the purpose of having one.''

i was thinkin' the same thing.

if someone gave me one with a floyd, i would take no problem!
i'm not buying one.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice man, i lways wanted a LP with floyd, i like the resonance of the LP, and with a floyd it's a killer guitar!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 8, 2007)

^

mucho better avataro!


----------



## ChaNce (Jan 10, 2007)

People, please.

The guitar in the OP is NOT a Les Paul. It is an Epiphone. An Epiphone is NOT a Les Paul. They don't feel the same, they don't sound the same, they aren't finished the same, they don't look the same. 

I'm not saying that LPs are superior, or the greatest, or anything like that. But, please, call those epis or something, don't call them Les Pauls. 

Please, think of the children.

On an aside, if Gibson started building that new neck joint into their customs, they would sell millions more. The ONLY thing I wish I could change about my gibsons is the neck joint. Actually, if it was like the Stephens extended cutaway, it would be even better.

PS, can you tell Im drunk?


----------

